# see this???



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

http://www.spikedhumor.com/player/FullScre...=2&id=80272
if i could have had this i would totally keep it thats a SWEET looking animal!!!!







(
sorry wrong place to post this i think?)


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

That don't look like no regular shark...It kinda looks like it is brutally deformed.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

This was posted already.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

repost bro!!!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> Well, it doesn't look like you have the BRIGHTEST red out there. They lose almost all color. As for trying to feed it stuff to keep color, IMO it's useless. Not saying don't try, just don't expect it to stay forever. Although I just sold a 9" red today that had more red than any adult I have ever seen, so it does happen in some fish, but a majority lose oit, especialy if they breed, then it's gone forever. It may fade from dark to light/with red as it's mood changes as well.


I think he is getting his news a little late.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

yeah sorry i know its a little late and i didnt know it was a repost lol my apologies lol but STILL ISNT THAT sh*t CRAZY???


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Sangre_Roja said:


> yeah sorry i know its a little late and i didnt know it was a repost lol my apologies lol but STILL ISNT THAT sh*t CRAZY???:nod:


It is pretty crazy looking. It's not a new species though, just the first time that one has been filmed. Normally they are found in the deep ocean and are only seen when dead or brought up in fishing nets. This one was sick and died shortly after filming...they can't survive in shallow water.


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

oh i know all this but i just cant belive that they would think that they could keep it alive thats retarded... they know nothing about this creature and i know its only been seen now and its been arounf forever but still isnt it just an amazing creature???


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

badman said:


> oh i know all this but i just cant belive that they would think that they could keep it alive thats retarded... they know nothing about this creature and i know its only been seen now and its been arounf forever but still isnt it just an amazing creature???


Why not try and keep it alive man?? what retarded about it......just let it die????? dont make sense either


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

that was one messed up looking fish ... definally deformed looking


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Not a new species.... i think the word for it is horrific genetic mutation, poor creature


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

Prehistoric is the word for it!!!! and i didnt mean let it die i think they should have left it where they found it and just not messed with it...


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i believe it was a fake!!!!!!! the gills didnt even move at all, the only thing that
moved was the tail and you can duplicate that with a motor.

mouth didnt move, gills never opened and closed.......i cant believe you guys
got dupped like that.........


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

The frilled shark not a new species but it is nice to finally see one swimming. I think it is a gorgeous animal. Too bad it didn't live. Maybe one day we can safely bring one up from the depths and keep it on display long term.
They just got a goblin shark not too long ago too. Has anyone else seen this?
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/20...blin-shark.html


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

eww man that thing was ugly and deformed lookin


----------

